# Which Blue Buffalo is the Best for my Pup?



## ssandecki (Jul 26, 2010)

My GSD is 14 weeks and a female; I'm debating between the following foods below...



Blue Buffalo LB Chiekn & Brown Rice Recipe
Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon
I really like the reviews and responses to Wilderness Salmon, but I'm not sure if that's proper for a GSD puppy at 14 weeks; advice please!


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

I feed my pup BB large breed puppy. He's doing really well on it.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I wouldn't put a puppy on the wilderness yet, later but not while he is young


----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

We also have our 7 month puppy on BB large breed puppy formula - favorite food yet, so far we have plans on keeper her on it. She eats a ton less of the BB then the other food we had her on and she still is slightly heavy but we are working the excess off. ;-)


----------



## zone9alady (May 18, 2010)

I fed Brando Blue Buff large breed puppy in the Chicken and Rice formula while he was a pup, now it's large breed adult in the same formula. But I have to mix his food with Iams large breed adult because Blue Buff straight gives him runny stools.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I have my 7 month GSD on BB Lamb and Rice Puppy because of his allergies and he has been on it several months and done really well.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

If you read the label on Wilderness it only gives you the MIN amount of cal/phos and those levels are too high for a puppy. If you like BB then I would go with either the BB LB puppy or maybe the Adult fish/sweet potato. Just make the transition slow adding a little at a time. I never had good success with BB, but it is a good food.


----------

